# Thumbelina Wrap 'n' Tuck?



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm interested in finding out what you guys/gals use to accomplish the "tuck" part of "wrap 'n' tuck", other than the field- expedient, always available thumb.

I originally started with a "bobby pin", but have settled on using a rather thick-in-diameter (.036"/0.90mm) nylon monofilament fishing line, which neither abrades or cuts into the attachment bands (#32 rubber bands, a la Rufus Hussey) when pulled from under the overlapping remainder of the attachment bands.. Run-on sentence!

So - what do YOU use?

THWACK!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

I use something like ribbon, by that I mean its not plastic like ribbon O guess its just cheap polyester. It came with a set of glow stick necklaces I bought ages ago there were like 25 in there. Basically I make a loop about 2" dia. and tie a small knot. On the last two laps of my wrap I lay down that loop and it slips out very nice and neat. Ill post a pic if anyone cares.

I like that fishing line idea Thwack I may just have some around here to give it a try as well.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I use a piece of the same string I tie pouches with . Works great and always have a piece with me in the field .


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

BushpotChef said:


> I use something like ribbon, by that I mean its not plastic like ribbon O guess its just cheap polyester. It came with a set of glow stick necklaces I bought ages ago there were like 25 in there. Basically I make a loop about 2" dia. and tie a small knot. On the last two laps of my wrap I lay down that loop and it slips out very nice and neat. Ill post a pic if anyone cares.
> 
> I like that fishing line idea Thwack I may just have some around here to give it a try as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


Just make sure it's not too thin a diameter, or like anything else it might cut your attachment band. I don't know what "pound test" my line is (a fisherperson left it in the Everglades, and being the civic minded kinda guy I am, I removed it as"trail trash", which could snag a bird's feet and make the bird's life miserable, until someone with a slingshot comes along and puts it out of it's misery, as a very compassionate gesture, of course.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

treefork said:


> I use a piece of the same string I tie pouches with . Works great and always have a piece with me in the field .


I use Redheart Crochet Thread (available at WallyWorld) because it is very soft yet very strong - I believe I learned about crochet thread from "Blue" Skeen, quite awhile ago.

I've been very happy with it.

What do you use?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

Small hemostat locking pliers.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

I have a bent paper clip with duct tape handle that I use for pulling bands and tubes through the holes in pouches. When my pouch tie gets a little short for using my thumb for wrap and tuck, I use it.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

stevekt said:


> Small hemostat locking pliers.


Ah, you found another use for "roach" holders!

Nice going!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

KawKan said:


> I have a bent paper clip with duct tape handle that I use for pulling bands and tubes through the holes in pouches. When my pouch tie gets a little short for using my thumb for wrap and tuck, I use it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Duct tape to the rescue again!

Your ability to use it for your needs is worthy of a commendation - it's around here somewhere...

Nice going, and thanks for the reply.

Regards,

THWACK!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

String... it is always with me in case my thumbs are not cooperative.
I tied a bowline in one end and flattened and trimmed any hard parts from nylon string.
Keep it on my Swiss Army knife keyring... it has scissors, a saw, and the cork screw for untying knots and wine.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Heres a pic of the 'ribbon'I use:
















Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I use the string from bags of cat litter. Its red so that it easy to see, and I've got lots. I make loops from it and don't have to worry about another thing to keep track of. Lose it make another.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Never throw out a cheap set of mini blinds without saving the cord. That stuff is thin and tough. I have a little loop of it that I use if the tie is short. Works great.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

MakoPat said:


> String... it is always with me in case my thumbs are not cooperative.
> I tied a bowline in one end and flattened and trimmed any hard parts from nylon string.
> Keep it on my Swiss Army knife keyring... it has scissors, a saw, and the cork screw for untying knots and wine.


Yup, must always have available a wine untyer...


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I have several pairs of hemostats on my workbench that always get used for wrap & tuck... and also for pulling folded flatbands through a small pouch hole. I lucked out and got them for a dollar a pair at an antique shop. Not sure why they were there but they had a bucket of them. I've seen them cheap hemos at flea markets too. In the field I would likely just use string of some sort.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Northerner said:


> I have several pairs of hemostats on my workbench that always get used for wrap & tuck... and also for pulling folded flatbands through a small pouch hole. I lucked out and got them for a dollar a pair at an antique shop. Not sure why they were there but they had a bucket of them. I've seen them cheap hemos at flea markets too. In the field I would likely just use string of some sort.


Hemos are great, Ive been known to use my headphones in a pinch! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

I use a little piece of ribbon.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

I've used all the above.


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

SamuraiSamoht said:


> I use a little piece of ribbon.


That's a lovely photograph. Bloodshot slingshot?


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

roirizla said:


> SamuraiSamoht said:
> 
> 
> > I use a little piece of ribbon.
> ...


Taurus from ProShot


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

THWACK! said:


> MakoPat said:
> 
> 
> > String... it is always with me in case my thumbs are not cooperative.
> ...


Well, ya never know - you might be called to handle a hostage situation at a liquor store and have to untie a wine bottle which was bound and held for hostage. One never knows...

THWACK!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I just have to... be prepared and hangout in liquor stores or wineries. Good for me because TN has a lot of wineries and liquor stores and even breweries and distilleries.

And I have a string and cork screw.

And likely a few frames in my pockets. Davy Crockett and Patrick Henry and ole Elijah Craig would be proud I hope.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

BushpotChef said:


> Heres a pic of the 'ribbon'I use:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, some fool took the bait and actually asked to see pictures?


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

THWACK! said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > Heres a pic of the 'ribbon'I use:
> ...


Kidding, just kidding (as usual).

...but you might try some 91% alcohol to get rid of your gang affiliation on your fingers.

NO, don't drink the stuff!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

MakoPat said:


> I just have to... be prepared and hangout in liquor stores or wineries. Good for me because TN has a lot of wineries and liquor stores and even breweries and distilleries.
> 
> And I have a string and cork screw.
> 
> And likely a few frames in my pockets. Davy Crockett and Patrick Henry and ole Elijah Craig would be proud I hope.


"And I have a string and cork screw." Bless you my friend. My preference would be a large bank account and willing women.

Each to his own, I guess.

; )


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

BushpotChef said:


> Heres a pic of the 'ribbon'I use:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never thought I'd say it to a man but I like your little ribbon.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

flipgun said:


> I use the string from bags of cat litter. Its red so that it easy to see, and I've got lots. I make loops from it and don't have to worry about another thing to keep track of. Lose it make another.


The cool thing about cat litter, is that when placed in the gas tank of your miserable neighbor, he'll soon have to walk to wherever.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I have several pairs of hemostats on my workbench that always get used for wrap & tuck... and also for pulling folded flatbands through a small pouch hole. I lucked out and got them for a dollar a pair at an antique shop. Not sure why they were there but they had a bucket of them. I've seen them cheap hemos at flea markets too. In the field I would likely just use string of some sort.


The ideal hemostat would probably be a Grandma or Grandpa hemostat -

toothless so that the rubber doesn't get damaged.

Anybody for a grinding wheel party?


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I've seen that done, but I only use my 'stats for holding the pouch while making sets.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

THWACK! said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > BushpotChef said:
> ...


Haha. No gang affiliation here. They read across the inside of my fingers as 'Remember'. I got that done after I kicked opiates 6 years ago.

Im a bourbon man these days lol. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

I actually use a piece of string from an old set of window blinds. Smooth, well worn and strong.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

BushpotChef said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > THWACK! said:
> ...


Massive quantities of congratulations re: kicking opiate's miserable butt!!!!!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

THWACK! said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > THWACK! said:
> ...


Thank you very much my friend! Slingshots and good friends have helped tremendously, I cant say enough how much social interaction via this forum had an impact. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

BushpotChef said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > BushpotChef said:
> ...


I guess I should have clarified, in staying clean - all the forums I belong to have had an impact lol!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

BushpotChef said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > THWACK! said:
> ...


Slingshots and slingshooters are impactful indeed.

Why, though, do we call them "slingshots", when we are shooting spherical objects, not "slings". Certainly we are shooting shot, are we not, are we not?(Doctor Seuss just stepped in).

And "slingshooters"? Why would anybody want to shoot at a poor li'l ol' sling? I don't suppose that they taste very good, no matter how tender or aged they are.

How about "bowhunters" and "deer hunters"? I understand the term "deer hunter" (hunting deer by any means), but who goes out hunting to harvest a bow?

Crazy language.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Here's an image of Mr. Tucker:

(I attached a Dynaflight bowstring to it to help find it in case I drop it somewhere or a flying squirrel tries to make off with it during the World Series) Well, y'never know...


----------

